# Sigma 12-24 discontinued / replaced ?



## Danack (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know anything about the Sigma 12/24 being either replaced or discontinued?

I just tried to get one from two different places in Australia and they both have it listed as out of stock with no ETA of when it will be back in stock.

I have found somewhere else that has it in stock (but at more than I was offered at JB Hifi) but if it's just about to be replaced, I could wait for the new one.

cheers
Dan


----------



## AdamJ (Jun 14, 2012)

A new version II was released last year. It's possible that the one you found cheap at JB Hifi is the old model which is identifiable by the EX designation and Sigma's old-style crinkle paint finish.


----------

